# S500 Crankset



## 89sirrus (Nov 17, 2009)

Does anyone out there have a Sram S500 crankset? What is the diffrence between it and the Rival? I was considering buying the Rival, but found the S500 much cheaper and so far the only diffrence I can find is that the Rival has OCT crank arms and the S500 does not (I am assuming they are solid AL) but the S500 is actually 5 grams lighter than the Rival, so if not for weight, why buy the Rival for more $?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

That's an interesting question. It's possible the Rival crank arms and/or spider are stiffer. The chainrings look to be the same (both Powerglide) so they should have the same shifting performance.

Interestingly, Universal Cycles lists weights without bottom brackets for both the S500 and the Rival cranksets, and the Rival crankset is actually lighter (by either 24g/compact or 30g/standard) by those numbers...

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=26699
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=25570

Also, the Rival crank has shiny chainring bolts  (open the two links above in two tabs and switch back and forth).

Asad


----------



## 89sirrus (Nov 17, 2009)

I ended up with a great deal on a Rival that had only been used once.

I guess I'll never know.


----------

